# Been gone for a while.



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who has showed an interest in my birds and particularly to the wonderful people who have purchased my feathered babies, adding them to their families.

However, due to unfortunate personal issues at this time, I am unable to continue breeding and raising cockatiels. Therefore, I am offering my breeders for $125.00 per pair, no matter the mutations. All birds have been proven by me. All are in excellent health, although some of my birds are going through the molt so there are some with rough looking tail feathers. Please understand that these are breeder birds and as such should be used for breeding purposes only as they are not as friendly as their handraised counterparts.

I will begin to handfeed the two babies that are currently being raised by Milo and Storm and a lutino pearl pied chick that I have been already working with. When they are ready for purchase I will list them at a reduced price of $60.00

Again, thank you for visiting my site and hope to hear from anyone interested in purchasing a pair of my birds. 

I also have some breeding and flight cages available. 

Please contact though pm if you are interested

Sincerely, 

Lisa


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that you aren't going to continue breeding. You always seemed to have such beautiful tiels. I hope everything is okay and that you'll still stop by the forum. Good luck rehoming your tiels.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im so sorry to hear that


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's sad. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

so sad. you were a great breeder!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

im so sorry to hear. i wish you all the best!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all for the well wishes.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Awww I'm sorry you are no longer breeding, I'm sure this was a hard decision for you as I know in the past when I quit it was VERY hard.
If only we lived closer I would LOVE the lutino pearl pied.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Lee--I am so sorry to hear that you are having to stop breeding. I know that you had just put a lot of work into a new place for your brds so this must be devistating to you. I wish you the best. I know what it feels like to have things turned upside down and I am sorry that you are going thru rough times. Take care of yorself and try to remember that you are never completely alone. If you need a listening ear, I am around. Wish I had the money or thought I could handle a pair of your birds as I would jump at the opportunity.


----------

